# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  sustituto para la cera de magos

## diavolo1974

quisiera saber saber cual sera el mejor sustituto para la cera de magos, en la cuidad donde vivo no existen casa de magia y todo hay que encargarlo a la capital (santiago cjile)

----------


## aiturran

El sustituto, que según muchos es mejor incluso que la cera, es el Blu Tac. 
Puedes encontrarlo en la mayoría de las tiendas de magia, y alguna duda que tengas, pregunta acá, que muchos deben saberlo  :Smile1: 




> El maravilloso adhesivo sintético que reemplaza a la cera y la supera en muchos aspectos. No se ablanda con el calor, no se endurece con el frío y adhiere en cualquier superficie. Utilícela para unir cartas, sujetar uñiles, extremos de hilos invisibles y muchas otras utilidades mágicas. Nuevo modelo más adhesivo color gris claro. Porciones grandes para muchísimos usos.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

La semana pasada fui a mi revision dental de costumbre. En la clinica "Vitaldent" (perdon por la publicidad, os juro que no tengo comision ninguna) pregunte cera para ortodoncias, que habia leido mas de una vez que es un buen sustituto de la cera que venden en las tiendas, y la chica me dijo que ya no utilizaban cera, que ahora se usa un compuesto de silicona. Lo compre por dos euros y resulta que son tubitos de silicona muy moldeables, que pega genial en cualquier superficie, resistente, y lo mejor de todo, completamente transparente. Me encanto. Lo he probado con el Spider Pen, y poniendola en la mano y es genial. No dudeis en probarla.

----------


## Rafa505

Parece una guarreria y lo es, pero la miga de pan masticada sirve.

PD: No es cachondeo

----------


## magomurga

El chiquillo 1 tiene razon, yo hace dos mesespedi algo para que el aparato de dientes no me molestara y me dieron esa cera, (en realidad para la boca es un asco) pero por casualidad pense en provarlo con el hi y viene de maravilla lo recomiendo y si tienes ortodoncia o un familiar con ella que lo pida en el dentista, ¡¡sale gratis!!!

----------


## Weiss

También te vale para usar como cera de Mago, la cera que se desprende de los tapones de cera para los oidos que venden en las Farmacias.

----------


## ignoto

Y si tienes a omaller cerca, la misma cera que le gotea de los oidos.
Apartas el pelillo que suele llevar pegado y... yastá.

----------


## Tereso

A mí algo que me va muy bien es la cera para el cabello, es buenísima, relativamente barata y fácil de conseguir. Lo que hay que cuidar es el color de la cera por que hay de muchos... :P

Esto gracias a que en Monterrey no se consigue cera de magos...

----------


## EL_FARI

yo uso esa cera desde hace tiempo(la de las ortodoncias) pero resulta que es sensible al frio, el unico pero que tiene
solucion= antes de hacer el juego. pues haces unapelotilla en las manos 5 minutillos antes mas o menos y cuando esté "caliente" de tus manos la dejas. que va perfect.

----------


## Tereso

EL_FARI:

¿Qué precio ronda la cera dental?
¿Cuánto tiempo te dura la cera? 

Si las respuestas que me hagas el favor de darme me satisfacen de tal manera, voy en el mismo momento a la farmacia a conseguilla.

Saludos desde Monterrey!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Me ha gustado la idea de Chiquillo I.

Yo uso Cera de farmacia para oidos (tapones de cera). Vienen con un recubrimiento de algodon pero se retira facilmente. Tienen un color Rosado y creo que es más discreto que el blue Tag. 


Un saludo.

----------


## Shinoda

> Parece una guarreria y lo es, pero la miga de pan masticada sirve.


La morcilla de Burgos tambien.

----------


## Rafa505

> Iniciado por Rafa505
> 
> Parece una guarreria y lo es, pero la miga de pan masticada sirve.
> 
> 
> La morcilla de Burgos tambien.


Es posible, pero la miga de pan *SI* sirve.

Además, yo no se la coña, te daría el link pero como no se puede dar la dirección de otros foros pues sigue haciendolo con morcilla, si te resulta.

----------


## Zurraspas

No se si servira para el HI pero la miga de pan pega bien. Y si no probar el juego de la carta pegada al techo con miga de pan veras tu....

PD: Lo de la morcilla  8)

----------


## gomobel

> . Y si no probar el juego de la carta pegada al techo con miga de pan veras tu....
> 
> PD: Lo de la morcilla  8)


Eso ya está probado. Pregunta a Pablo Tejero :D me suena que lo hizo

----------


## manu1991

Bueno, yo pedí a tiendamagia, el juego "Carta en el techo" y la verdad, es que la cera que viene, la uso para muchas más cosas que carta al techo, tiene muchas utilidades

Como sustitutivo de la cera para magos, pues bluetack (yo compre uno en blanco, bastante bueno) que venden en las librerias

También he leído por ahí, que la cera para ortodoncias mezclada con cera para los oidos, va bien.

Sencillamente, prueba varias cosas, hasta que encuentres la que más te interese  :Smile1:

----------


## Murciano

Haber he estado buscando por el foro y no encuentro ninguna respuesta para mi pregunta, resulta que he comprado cera y la quiero usar para el Flating rose poque me han dicho que es mucho mas comodo, el problema es que no se que nivel de toxicidad puede tener si es que lo tiene, alguien sabe de que esta compuesta en general la cera para magos, tambien he pensado en usar cera para ortodoncias, pero eso como ultimo recurso.


gracias :D

----------


## Alduko

Probe con el de ortodoncia 100% recomendado

----------


## luthipiero

yo uso cera para las tablas de surf(parafina),lo he usado para la carta en el techo y funciona de maravilla.Hace cuestión de 6 meses le hice el juego de la carta en el techo a mi madre,se quedo tan impresionada que dijo que la dejaría allí hasta que se cayese,pues a día de hoy,6 meses después,la carta sigue ahí colgada.
P.D. la cera de tablas de surf se vende en tiendas de deporte,y por unos 3 euros tienes casi para toda la vida.

un saludo

----------


## Murciano

ok, gracias

----------


## Practicante

y no solo la cera dental. El hilo dental, el que usamos para los dientes, o al menos deberíamos.................. se le pueden sacar unos h**** muy finos y para "ensayar"están muy muy bien....................

----------


## magicderius

Yo utilizo la misma que luthipiero no se porque.... jejeje aunque una vez que compre parafina me equivoque y la compre con olor a coco.... madre mia hacia juegos de magia con amiente caribeño

----------


## Marvill

yo no podria usar parafina con sabor a coco.... 
me comería las cartas   :Oops:   :D

----------


## magicderius

Lo mio fue un error pero ya te acostumbras y no notas el olor.... y el espectardor tampoco hace tiempo que cambie a la cera Uday y no termina de convencerme me deja como unas ronchas amarillas en la carta y me fastidia mucho la baraja... creo que voy a seguir con la parafina con olor a coco caribeño.... jejejeje

----------


## alvaro matias

La cera de que  hablan ustedes sirve sirve tambien para la imposible penetracion(la bolsa transparente...) :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?
 se notara un poco  :Confused:

----------


## rodrigo00

Una buena solución es la cera que te dan para las ortodoncias, ya lo habéis citado anteriormente. Otra solución que he empleado alguna vez es borrar con una goma de las de toda la vida hasta conseguir una buena cantidad de viruta de goma. Una vez que tienes esas virutas las juntas y las empiezas a amasar hasta conseguir una especie de masilla de un color verde amarronado. Esa masilla se puede moldear con facilidad y se pega a cualquier superficie. Suerte!

----------


## susilin27

ser un poco guarrete , y no lavarte en 2 meses tambien puedes sacar una cera muy buena y gratis, la de tus oidos.Es broma yo creo el recurso mas barato es el que comentaba un compi de aqui que compraba la cera en una tienda de nautica para las tablas de surf esa tambien la utiliza mi hermano para dichas tablas y es muy buena cera

----------


## aahourto1

Hola a todos
Tengo dos preguntas, la primera, es que siguiendo con el tema de la carta en el techo, compre ble tac, y ademas compre cera para surf, el punto es q  no se como volverla lo demacsiado pegajosa para q efectivamente se pege en el techo, ya que tato el blu tac como la cera para surf lo he tratado y no se pegan nada en el techo, hay alguna tecnica de aplicacion se tienen que tirar las cartas de cierta manera, eso.
La segunda es si alguien conoce l nombre de un efecto en que la carta "elegida (jojo)" por un espectador (dagamos el 4 de picas) se logra obtener despues que el mago ha sacado un 8 de picas (por ejemplo) y frente a todo el publico la carta cambia de modo que las picas de la carta se acomodan , frente a todos, hasta formar un 4 de picas?
Eso saludos!

----------


## Imata magic

Yo tengo una nueva propuesta yo tengo una amigo q es surfer y un dia dejo su cera de tabla y la use pues no tenia la cera de tabla comun y corriente y me enamore de aquella cera de tabla...es genail es mi opinion...

----------


## MAURI

aahourto1......la respuesta a tu segunda pregunta es un juego que se llama WOW.
yo lo tengo y triunfas siempre.
te lo recomiendo.
caro, pero te lo recomiendo

----------


## david7liando

Puede que el WOW no sea y sea una carta con puntos multicambiantes... porque no dice nada de ponerla en un aparato.. nose alomejor me equivoco y sobre tu primera pregunta amasa la cera antes de ponerla detras de la carta un rato para que se ablande luego se engancha sola!

----------


## LukasSev

El otro dia me di cuenta de que el sustituto de la cera esta más cerca de lo que penssábamos , ni cera pa los oidos ni nada..... al peinarme me di cuenta de la solucion : *Gel Fijador para el pelo o Gomina extra fuerte* si la dejas  al aire libre se formará como una especie de gelatina pegaosa que realmente sirve como cera para magos  , para la carta en el techo la carta duro una ora pe gada en el techo. Probadlo y me comentais.  :Wink1:

----------


## Abeljesy

Hola, lo que yo he encontrado y va muy bién es la cera para tablas de surf (yo mismo hago surf) pero ha de ser un Wax de agua fría, que se moldea mucho  más que el wax de agua caliente. Aquí en Las Palmas una pastilla de ese wax vale alrededor de 1'50€ y viene a pesar unos 100 o 125g. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Niram

Hola a todos. Ahí va mi primer mensaje!

Otro sustituto más donde los haya, que tambien va de lujo por cierto, es una cera que se usa para tratar las cuerdas de los arcos de competición.

Yo era arquero hace años y un dia se me ocurrió probarla... con excelentes resultados. Además creo que es la misma que se usa para las cuerdas del arco del violín; así que si teneis alguna tienda de deportes o música cerca miradlo  :Wink1: 

Por cierto, creo que otro sustituto que me han comentado que va bien es la cera virgen de abeja. Todo será probarlo hasta dar con la que mejor os vaya

Hasta la proxima

----------


## enrike

puede que la cera del violin, guitarra... valga...pero...ya os digo que es cara.
¿puede ser una solucion?...a lo mejor, pero las hay mejores...

solo queria ahorraros algo de dinero.  :Lol:  

saludos.

----------


## kikepasa

Definitivamente la cera dental
Desde que la descubri ni compro cera para magos

----------


## sern45

Un buen sustituto es también la vaselina para los labios ya que si tienes los labios cortados pos te pones y mientras lo realizas el truco puedes cojer vaselina de los labios sin que nadie sospeche no deja mancha y se quita con gran facilidad y la verdad es bastante barato

----------


## rainheart

Hola a todos.
pues yo e usado como sustituto pegamento en barra, tomo un poco con los dedos y lo dejo secar unos minutos, despues formo una bolita y listo.
Nota yo lo uso solo para el HI
desconosco si les sirva tambien para los juegos con cartas, pero yo lo uso para levitarlas y me funciona de maravilla.
El gel para el pelo y la vaselina la verdad no me funcionaron, pero tal ve no lo hice bien, asi que tenemos que experimentar con todo.

----------


## Prendes

champú y vaselina como cera? :S

----------


## SOFTVADER

Yo siempre he oido que la cera de abeja viene muy bien,el que lo pruebe ya dira algo.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues lo digo:
La cera de abeja viene muy bien.

Pero es algo dura y quebradiza al principio, hay que amasarla un poquito.

----------


## Lordchu

Yo también uso la cera de los tapones de cera para los oidos y la verdad a mi me va muy bien. Como ya han comentado estos se venden en cualquier farmacia y vienen con un recubrimiento de algodón pero se retira con facilidad.

----------


## Lukan

> La segunda es si alguien conoce l nombre de un efecto en que la carta "elegida (jojo)" por un espectador (dagamos el 4 de picas) se logra obtener despues que el mago ha sacado un 8 de picas (por ejemplo) y frente a todo el publico la carta cambia de modo que las picas de la carta se acomodan , frente a todos, hasta formar un 4 de picas?
> Eso saludos!


A Lo que se refiere es al moving pips o puntos cambiantes, para magia de cerca no te lo recomiendo para escenario sí, aunque la gente puede sospechar de que se trata de algo mecánico. El wow para magia de cerca es espectacular.

----------


## Lukan

> Hola a todos.
> pues yo e usado como sustituto pegamento en barra, tomo un poco con los dedos y lo dejo secar unos minutos, despues formo una bolita y listo.
> Nota yo lo uso solo para el HI
> desconosco si les sirva tambien para los juegos con cartas, pero yo lo uso para levitarlas y me funciona de maravilla.
> El gel para el pelo y la vaselina la verdad no me funcionaron, pero tal ve no lo hice bien, asi que tenemos que experimentar con todo.


Pegamento en barra hecho bolitas y seco... parece interesante. De todas formas la duda de rainheart es lógica, estamos ahblando de unas cosas y otras y unas cosas que sirven para cartas no valen para HI o reel, y viceversa.

Saludos!

----------


## MAGOULISES

Hola a todos.

Yo intenté separar la cera natural de abeja de la miel, pues experimenté comprando la cera en panal con miel y se me complicó,luego, en el centro comercial, me encontré con un pastilla de cera para depilación y al probarla funciona, solo que su color al formar una bolita luego de arrancar un trozo se vuelve un poco gris pero utilizandola pegada a algun objeto es perfecto para usas hi. saludos!!! un placer  participar con ustedes.

----------


## alexzc

alguin me puede dar consejos para rutinas con mi hilo invisible sin reel,y tampoco tengo cera k uso k sea invisible k no se bea para pegar el hilo?

----------


## Marvel

A ver si alguien me puede decir si he hecho el merluzo, porque lo que he leido en este hilo, con lo que me he encontrado, no tiene mucho que ver.
He ido a una clínica Vitaldent, y he pedido cera para ortodoncias o el sustituto de silicona que comentaban en un hilo. Me han dicho que no venden, y me han dicho que en las farmacias tienen cera para ortodoncias.
He ido a la farmacia y allí la cera me ha costado 6 euros. Como he leído que la compra al otro compañero le había salido por 2 euros, y no se que cantidad sería, pero lo de la farmacia me ha parecido poca cantidad, comento esto para ver si alguien me puede indicar si he hecho mala compra, o en estos pocos años los precios han subido tanto.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> aahourto1......la respuesta a tu segunda pregunta es un juego que se llama WOW.
> yo lo tengo y triunfas siempre.
> te lo recomiendo.
> caro, pero te lo recomiendo


Pues no es el Wow. Buscas una carta de puntos cambiantes. Hay varios modelos con distintos diseños, pregunta en tu tienda de magia.

----------


## Marvel

Bueno, he devuelto en la farmacia la cera de ortodoncia de 6 euros, y he comprado en el bazar de los chinos un equilvalente al Blu-tack, por 0,75 euros. A ver que tal funciona.

----------


## SOFTVADER

y cual es ese equivalente? podrias mostrar una foto,jejej

----------


## Marvel

Me refiero a que no pone que se llama Blu-tack, pero es lo mismo. Lo llama chincheta adhesiva en castellano, pasta adhesiva en otros idiomas.
Es este:

----------


## MagoWinki

Has echo bien en devolverlo 6 euros es una pasada. Hay unos tapones para nadar que se colocan en las orejas y son como de cera que también pueden ser usados como sustituto de la cera de mago y además estos si que salen económicos(como 2 euros un paquete). Un Saludo

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Parece una guarreria y lo es, pero la miga de pan masticada sirve.
> 
> PD: No es cachondeo


Tambien funciona con chicles.

----------


## Turkana

cera de tablas de surf ,tampoco esta mal ,eso si...busca una adecuada a la temperatura de tu zona,yo la use una vez porque me quede sin cera y no daba tiempo a llegar el pedido , te saca del apuro y tienes cera para los proximos 100 años ,por 2 o 3 euretes jejejejeje, lo de la cera de ortodoncia es la mejor opcion pero sale sobre unos 6 o 7 euros

----------


## Marvel

¿Qué ventaja tiene la cera de ortodoncia frente al blu-tac? ¿Es transparente?

----------


## Maestro Sombra

Puntos Autoadhesivos Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

----------


## Turkana

> ¿Qué ventaja tiene la cera de ortodoncia frente al blu-tac? ¿Es transparente?


Casi,transparente y no se guarrea tanto como la cera normal,es como si repeliese la ñoña de los dedos,jajajajaj

----------

